# is edonkey network that slow ?

## GentooBox

hi.

i just downloaded amule to try it out.

i started the app and setup my name and some connection stuff.

then i push search and searched after Gentoo 1.4.

i'll try to download Gentoo 1.4 final.

i now have 514 sources, but im only downloading from 1 !

and thats 1,1 kb/s.

if i use dcgui-qt, then i get full speed depending on how many sources i have.

and if they got any open slots.

it cant be true that i cant download from more that one when there are 514 sources.

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

It depends on your queue position on the remote side whether you can download something or not.

In general *mule needs its time to build up speed because of this (approx. 1-2 hours depending on the sources and their queues)

With dcgui there are MUCH less clients and there are no queues as in *mule (well there are, but not 5000 entrys long) so it's natural to get highspeed sooner.

OTOH: Why don't you download it from one of the various http/ftp mirrors?

T.

----------

## largesarge

I have used emule from windoze XP.  It went Über slow for a while, then I found out it was because I had a low client ID.  My reason for one was I had not punched a hole through my router.  Once I did (instructions at the site), my search results were really fast, downloads improved greatly, as well as uploads to others.  I think you really should go to www.linuxiso.org and download your gentoo from there.  It was really fast for me, go and try it out!    :Smile: 

----------

## chrispy

well, the donkey network is not about speed, but more about reliability. Once you queue a download, it might take longer than other p2ps, but the file WILL get to your hard drive.

In the beginning, people were saying "the donkey is about patience"

A bit silly I know, but once you get the donkey running, it stops only when it has finished completing its task. It's a great tool, imho, and that's the only p2p I use. (ok, sometimes I use bittorent for those Panther nightly builds  :Wink:  )

My mldonkey has been running for 70 days (24/7) straight now, and never have I waited more than a week to get a file, no matter how rare.

----------

## broschi

What about 1+ month for a 60 mb file?

----------

## chrispy

that would be a record !   :Shocked: 

Seriously, never experienced that. But maybe your file was super rare.

----------

## isnogood

I do have some trouble now with mldonkey.Downloads are slow compared to xmule - did try with the same files and with mldonkey stable and from cvs.Of course xmule crashes at least once a day.

----------

## GentooBox

Well....

i've waited for 2 days now to see some improvements.

but still only downloading from one source out of 451.

thats gay !

i dont want to test that p2p anymore. - it suck.

i want many sources AND fast download speed.

----------

## Negated Void

I use overnet (the much better, serverless version of the edonk network. I get 200KB/s sustained 24/7.

It can be done! (That being said, i'm on roadrunner cable, nothing fancy)

-Murph

----------

## shm

I pretty much use bittorrent for everything now-days. In large files (over 2-8 gb), I can reach up to 900 kb/sec, while it takes AGES on ed2k.

----------

## malloc

I use dc4linux and it totally rocks...

It has all the beneficts of dc++ plus...MULTI-SOURCE DOWNLOAD...

that meens 700MB in 2 hours. It's just like downloading from an ftp server.

----------

## GentooBox

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> I use overnet (the much better, serverless version of the edonk network. I get 200KB/s sustained 24/7.
> 
> It can be done! (That being said, i'm on roadrunner cable, nothing fancy)
> 
> -Murph

 

is there a GUI for overnet ?

----------

## tactless

mldonkey does overnet, albeit slowly.

----------

## GentooBox

i dont get bittorrent.

how does it work ? how do i start it ?

----------

## GentooBox

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=97027

found this link.

----------

## Negated Void

For overnet, get the clc from www.overnet.com, then get the 'ed2k_gui" program from http://ed2k-gtk-gui.sourceforge.net/download.shtml

The gui is very nice, the clc very reliable. 

It's also nice that my server runs the clc (always-up downloading) and my desktop runst he gui whenever it feels like it (which connects to the clc)

-Matt

----------

## isnogood

Thank you - this works just great.Totally forgot that there is also an official client.

----------

